# Quick question about saving a document on cd



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Believe it or not, am 30 pages into writing a story. I want to know if it can be put on a cd, and added to as I continue to write it. At this point, I don't know how long it is going to be and am not concerned with the length. I have a story to tell, and it will take as long as it takes. 

I just don't want to lose it if something should happen to the computer.

I am writing it in wordpad. Having fun doing it, too. I wish I knew more about LA freeways and what was constructed back in 1958, it is taking too long for my main character to get around LA on the surface streets.

So, can I save it to a cd, then insert the cd and add to it as I write, correct, and change? 

Thanks!


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

You could do a multisession CD, or use a CD-RW, but a CD is far from the best tool for frequently saving little bits of data. A USB flash drive would be perfect for that.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The better way of handling writing is to do periodic backups to your CD or USB drive, but work from a single document that you continue to develop and modify, rather than work from back-ups except in an emergency. Why? Invariably you will at some point decide "Ya know, I like the way I had worded chapter 4 back a couple weeks ago." With incremental back-ups you can recover most of that from one of the back-ups. You also get to review how the story develops.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Harry Chickpea said:


> The better way of handling writing is to do periodic backups to your CD or USB drive


Better yet, move the working document to Dropbox or Google Drive. That will place one copy of the document in a folder in your computer and a copy at a server in a free cloud drive. As you edit the document it will be automatically duplicated on the cloud drive when you save.

Today there's really no excuse for not keeping all of your user files (documents, images, spreadsheets, etc.) at Dropbox or Google Drive. If you lose your hard drive it's all saved remotely. I even modified MS Word to save documents to a folder in Google Drive by default.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks, guys! Will work on following your suggestions. Have, for now, moved the file to a cd, and can edit it. Original is in two locations on my computer. Need to look into what you said, Nevada. 

When I finish the story, I want to post it on here and see what everyone thinks, and let you all critique it. You all will have to tell me how to do that. 

The title is "The Endless Summer of 1958" and is about that summer in the life of a 22 year old guy in LA, riding his motorcycle and having adventures. It is just rolling right along.


----------

